# 1960S Elgin 250/junghans 600.1 Movement



## capri388 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have come agross an Elgin electric watch with the calibre 250 movement inside. The balance wheel is broken. Was wondering if anyone by chance has a doner that they would like to sell me. Would like to see this watch function again. Thanks. John Lee.


----------

